

Larry Page: 550,000 androids activated a day and other announcements - chucknthem
https://plus.google.com/106189723444098348646/posts/dRtqKJCbpZ7

======
fingerprinter
550,000 x $15 a handset = $8.25m a day for Microsoft in royalties?

$8.25m x 365days = $3,011,250,000 a year in royalties?

Is MS making $3B a year off of Android?

~~~
bostonpete
Well, $5 from HTC, probably none (?) from Motorola.

No doubt they're making a fair amount of money though.

~~~
protomyth
Motorola is currently being sued by Microsoft.

------
Steko
This is 16.5 mil a month or nearly 50 mil a quarter.

~~~
zmmmmm
The staggering thing is that they are activating about as much in a quarter
now as they did in all of 2010. I honestly thought it would plateau by now,
but it hasn't. It's truly hard to appreciate how big the Android tidal wave
really is.

------
rmri
it's funny how his signature is -Larry.

~~~
MikeCapone
Actually, the top 3 at Google insisted on calling each other by their first
names in the IPO papers, to the chagrin of the SEC.

------
ignifero
tl;dr ... haha not really. Google is on a roll. I both fear and love it.

